# Accidentally stolen drybag at westwater boat ramp 10/24



## Utah78

wondering if you could contact the ranger to be able to contact a few of the trip leaders that would be taking off on that date?


----------



## Cmarvin

It's my belief that it was from a ruby horsethief trip that was taking out, but I'm definitely going to contact that ranger office if I don't get any responses here in the next couple days


----------



## Andy H.

Cmarvin said:


> It's my belief that it was from a ruby horsethief trip that was taking out, but I'm definitely going to contact that ranger office if I don't get any responses here in the next couple days


The rangers check in on the Site periodically, but MB is not an official clearing house for L&F items - it's more hit or miss posting stuff here. You should contact the ranger's office ASAP.


----------



## Cmarvin

Contacted them, they said they'll call me back with any info they can get...Hoping someone reported it missing!


----------



## tcookson

Bummer. Hopefully they get it back. Good reminder to write your name, cell # and email address on your stuff. I got a Watershed bag back from a Gauley River Ranger a number of years ago that way. Hopefully this owner is so lucky.


----------



## Dstruxx

I still don't understand how people can't be bothered to write their number on stuff. Even after they've lost hundreds of dollars of gear, I know people that still don't.


----------



## MT4Runner

I made a stencil with my last name and phone number. Super easy to give a quick paint spray and label everything semi-neatly...kayak, raft paddles, soft cooler, drybag...


----------



## MNichols

MT4Runner said:


> I made a stencil with my last name and phone number. Super easy to give a quick paint spray and label everything semi-neatly...kayak, raft paddles, soft cooler, drybag...


Of course you did. 

It amazes me that folks don't put at least their phone number on stuff. It's a law in Colorado that boats must have the owners name and contact information on the craft, but few do this. Given the cost of the gear, vs the cost of at least a sharpie, and the pile of lost and found every year at Westwater with no identifying information on it, seems counterintuitive.. But then that's just me..


----------

